# Is this a reproduction jar?



## deenodean (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Atlas-E-Z-Seal-Amber-Ball-Mason-Glass-Fruit-Jar-Wire-Bail-Closure-Bottle-/121136404880?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c344ad990


----------



## botlguy (Jul 1, 2013)

They're listed in the Red Book in amber, I doubt it's a repro because the quarts are not that expensive. Beware the postage cost though. Can you say RIP OFF?


----------



## MNJars (Jul 1, 2013)

It looks legit to me. I haven't seen a repro atlas before


----------



## coreya (Jul 2, 2013)

32 bucks for shipping from Allentown, Pennsylvania!!! what a tool. why's it advertised on the Canadian ebay? strange indeed!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 2, 2013)

They ship worldwide and Dan is in Canada. Priority to there sounds about right but I don't sell internationally or at all really.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> 32 bucks for shipping from Allentown, Pennsylvania!!! what a tool. why's it advertised on the Canadian ebay? strange indeed!


 
 I missed it in the RB. It is # 114. 
 Here in Canada ebay gives the option of shopping ' in Canada only ' or North America. I prefer searching 'North America', more selection .
 Postage is very expensive here in Canada , if the parcel does not fit in the letter slot it costs a minimum of $14.00, + tax.
 I got a nice jar last year out of Texas , only cost the seller $10.50 to ship that big box here. 
 The U.S. dollar is worth about 10 cents more now than the Canadian dollar, that adds to the cost of us Northern buyer's.
 I won't be bidding on that nice jar.


----------



## coreya (Jul 2, 2013)

ok I have to say I jumped the gun, the auction is listed on the US site with a reasonable shipping. I may even have to get in on it!!
Atlas e-z seal US site

 Still wish ebay was easier to use like the old days[][][]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 2, 2013)

I've done ebay since the early 2000's and I can't keep up with it. I rarely use it now. 
 In the old days people were allowed direct communication (which was loads of fun and I met digitally some great folks). It was fun and profitable.
 I use to be happy if I got something for $1 and sold it for $10 shipped. Now, unless I got something for $5 and could sell it for $100 I wouldn't bother. Most of my stuff has gone to the Salvation Army etc. or the dumpster. Craigylist and Freecycle are a PITA also.
 The shipping and fees are the killer now but it's not all (but partly) ebay's fault, costs have gone through the roof. That and people are getting smart. It was that the shipping cost didn't (in the buyers mind) count in the total. Not so true anymore.
 I have no idea about the Pitney-Bowles collaboration but a suspect having 3'rd party fees for shipping is no saving at all to the actual buyer. 
 What I used to love doing is long gone on ebay.
 RANT, RANT![]


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 2, 2013)

Redbook #114, quart $50 - $60.  Just include shipping when you calculate what you're willing to pay for it.  -Tammy


----------



## coreya (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks eric you saved me the trouble of a rant, [] I still sell on it but like you said its tough to keep up with the rules and quirks that the san francisco crowd comes up with, like wording that they don't like that gets a listing pulled ( U.S. Military Item is one). Being retired gives me the time to screw with them but I can't see how someone who has to make a living could do it.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 2, 2013)

You know, we do complain a lot about eBay, myself included.  And, selling on it can be a pain - eBay and Paypal fees now total about 13% of your total sale, AND they charge that on your total sale including shipping.  However, is that so much different than deciding to sell at a bottle show where you have to pay 50 bucks for your sales table, maybe even get a hotel room AND tie up your time for 2 or 3 days?  Even then, you never know if anything will sell.  The face-to-face social aspect aside, eBay isn't all that bad.  As a seller, you do still get to meet a lot of nice folks online that you'd never meet otherwise.  And, you can get rid of some of your extras without leaving the comforts of home.  In fact, I've got a few jars on eBay right now that have sat on my table at several shows without getting a second glance. (seller: jarsnstuff)  I just listed Sunday, and already everything has at least one bid.  Just saying....  -Tammy


----------

